# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  اشهر الرياضيين المسلمين الموجودين في العالم.

## امير الصمت

*  اخوانى الاعزاء شهدت ولا تزال ملاعب العالم نجوما تلألأت وأبدعت  سواء  في حقل كرة القدم أو بقية الألعاب على اختلافها، ومن هؤلاء النجوم  اخترنا  النخبة 40 لاعب ولاعبة تشرفوا بحمل راية العرب والإسلام، وشرفوا أنفسهم  بتحقيق الانجازات العالمية التي ستبقى خالدة في الأذهان طويلا .  نجوم اعتنقوا الإسلام كبارا 
         1- الأمريكي محمد علي كلاي: أحد أعظم الملاكمين في التاريخ، والأسطورة الحية للملاكمة العالمية. 
         2- الأمريكي مايك مالك تايسون: أصغر من حصل على بطولة العالم للوزن الثقيل بالملاكمة.        
         3- الأمريكي كريم عبد الجبار: أحد أساطير كرة السلة الأمريكية للمحترفين.        
         4- البريطاني روني أوسوليفان: بطل العالم للسنوكر 3 مرات والملقب بالصاروخ. 
         5- الفرنسي فرانك بلال ريبيري: نجم نجوم المنتخب الفرنسي وأفضل جناح أيسر في العالم حالياً.        
         6- المالي فريدريك عمر كانوتيه: هداف بارز في الدوري الاسباني ونجم فريق اشبيلية. 
         7- الفرنسي إريك بلال أبيدال: نجم فريق برشلونة الاسباني.  
         8- الفرنسي نيكولاس أنيلكا: مهاجم تشيلسي الانكليزي.         نجوم غير عرب ولدوا مسلمين 
         9- الباكستاني جانشير خان: أفضل لاعب سكواش في تاريخ اللعبة على الإطلاق..        
10- الإيراني منصور بهرامي: أحد أكثر لاعبي التنس استعراضا في التاريخ 
11- الألماني التركي مسعود أوزيل: صانع ألعاب ريال مدريد وأحد أبرز النجوم في المنتخب الألماني. 
         12- الإيفواري يايا توريه: نجم فريق مانشستر سيتي الإنجليزي وبرشلونة سابقاً.        
         13- الهندي إرفان باثان: أحد أبرز لاعبي الكريكيت في تاريخ اللعبة.        
         14- الهندية سانيا ميرزا: نجمة التنس المسلمة الوحيدة التي وصلت إلى قبل نهائي أحد البطولات الأربع الكبرى.        
         15- الغاني عبيدي بيليه: أحد أبرز نجوم الكرة الأفريقية.        
         16- التركي هاكان شوكر: صاحب أسرع هدف في تاريخ نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم 
17- الأميركي النيجيري حكيم أوجلان: أحد أساطير كرة السلة الأميركية.        
         18- البريطاني الباكستاني أمير خان: أحد أبطال العالم الحاليين في الملاكمة للوزن الخفيف.        
         19- الفرنسي لاسان ديارا: لاعب ريال مدريد الاسباني.        نجوم عرب مسلمين ومجنسين 
         20- الفرنسي الجزائري زين الدين زيدان: أسطورة كرة القدم الفرنسية والعالمية. 
         21- البريطاني اليمني نسيم حميد: أفضل وأمتع ملاكم على الإطلاق في وزنه.  
                22- الفرنسي الجزائري كريم بنزيما: مهاجم وهداف المنتخب الفرنسي وفريق ريال مدريد الاسباني. 
         23- الألماني التونسي سامي خضيرة: نجم المنتخب الألماني ولاعب مهم في فريق ريال مدريد الإسباني 
         24- الأسترالي اللبناني حازم المصري: أفضل مسدد كرات في تاريخ رياضة الرغبي.*

----------


## امير الصمت

* 
         25- الأميركي الفلسطيني جبران حمدان: أفضل لاعب في دوري كرة القدم الأميركية. 
         26- الألماني المصري ناصر السنباطي: أحد أبطال العالم في بناء الأجسام حاليا.         نجوم عرب .. أو مسلمين عالميين            27- المغربي هشام الكروج: أحد أفضل العدائيين في التاريخ وحامل الرقم القياسي لسباق 1500 متر.        
         28- المغربي سعيد عويطة: البطل التاريخي لسباق 5000 متر.       
         29- الجزائري نور الدين مرسلي: الأسطورة السابقة لسباقات 1500 متر.       
         30- الجزائري رابح مادجر: الأسطورة السابقة لفريق بورتو البرتغالي   وقادهم للفوز في بطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة القدم.       
         31- السعودي سعيد العويران: صاحب أجمل هدف في مونديال كرة القدم العام 1994.       
         32- الجزائرية حسيبة: واحدة من أساطير سابقات المسابقات الطويلة في الأولمبياد والعالم.       
         33- المغربية نوال المتوكل: أول عربية ومسلمة تفوز بذهبية أولمبية، وحصل ذلك في لوس أنجلوس 1984.       
         34- السورية غادة شعاع: الحاصلة على ذهبية المسابقة السباعية في الاعب القوى لأولمبياد اتلانتا العام 1996.       
         35- المصري أحمد برادة: نجم السكواش العالمية قبل تعرضه للطعن بالسكين واعتزاله.       
         36- الإماراتي أحمد بن حشر آل مكتوم: صاحب ذهبية الرماية في اولمبياد أثينا العام 2004.       
         37- المصري عمرو شبانة: المصنف الأول عالمياً في لعبة السكواش وبطل العالم 4 مرات.       
         38- القطري ناصر العطية: بطل رالي دكار العالمي العام 2011.       
         39- الأردني مصطفى حسنين: بطل العالم لكمال الأجسام العام 2005.       
         40- المصري كرم جابر: صاحب ذهبية المصارعة الرومانية في أولمبياد أثينا العام 2004. *

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم  
موضوع رائع
مثبت حبيبى

----------


## GSM-AYA

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## mor71

جزاك الله كل خير

----------

